# start 07 off right



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Crawfish and I started our 06 off to a good start last year and we are planning on trying to start 07 right again this year.

FIRST WEEKEND OF JANUARY LOOKING FOR THEM STRIPED THINGS down south

whos in?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I might be interested. Hook a brotha up!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

May make it after New Years....


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*I know where and when*

1-5 to 1-7 I'll bring grill and supply the beer and vittles. bring biggest coolers!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*doing it*

Thanks for the invite in the e-mail NTKG, sorry it has taken so long to get back to you. I will be doint it to the best of my capabilities. Do you mind if my 'Ol(young) Lady joins? She's got her own waders, surf rod and conventional reel, can tie knots etc. etc., or is this strictly boys only? 
I can bring firewood if you think we'll be at a place we can burn it.
Cheers, Darren and Charlotte


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I was thinking about going down after X-mas to spend a little of that X-mas money.

Maybe get the curse of the doggies off my back 

Ron Ill bring the sandspikes 

MATT


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*'07...*

This year I intend to get down to OBX more than usual, at least once a month. 

Otherwise, it will be my usual...fishing 3-4 days a week. I love being retired.

FW


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Picking up my kids down in atlanta on Christmas day and bringing them back for about 10 days . they love driving on the beach and it would be cool as hell if we hit a blitz on the OBX ! See if we can shed the 07 skunk early ! Count me in !


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

skiffisher said:


> I was thinking about going down after X-mas to spend a little of that X-mas money.
> 
> Maybe get the curse of the doggies off my back
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for letting me borrow yours Matt. Mine snapped in half Sunday. Next time at Home Depot I know what to get. Nice meeting you at OI. 

Ron


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sand spike snapped in half?


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

Shooter, I should have said my fence post/sand spike combo broke at the fence post. It was weak anyway. Matt has a heavy duty fence post duct taped to sand spike that will never break. Mine was not heavy duty (RIP) but nevertheless lasted 5 years. Ron


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Ntkg..*

What time frame are you and the crew head'n South? 

I'd luv to join in and maybe we can get Tunafish to tag along.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

right now looking into leaving thurs or fri coming back sun or mon...(lol didn help much eh? )


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The definite time will be from 1/5-1/7, the first weekend on January.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Ha!*



NTKG said:


> right now looking into leaving thurs or fri coming back sun or mon...(lol didn help much eh? )


Funny guy... if you didn't want me to tag along then just say it... LOL... :--|


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Funny guy... if you didn't want me to tag along then just say it... LOL... :--|


i'll try and head out of town as early as possible. i'd like to have a fish or two in teh box before teo gets down so i can give him the finger....

definately fri-sun(leaving sunday sometime) but last year we all called in sick on monday. so thats why its open. I am very open to calling in sick... o so very open. looks like its goonna be a good time. 

all you MD boys are welcome! I know ant said hes coming he's got some route he takes where it doesnt seem but so bad.... 

07 BABY!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You guys have me thinking! It'd be great to get on the board early in '07...especially starting off with a nice sissy fish or two...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> definately fri-sun(leaving sunday sometime) but last year we all called in sick on monday. so thats why its open. I am very open to calling in sick... o so very open. looks like its goonna be a good time.
> 
> 07 BABY!


Neil-

What's your boss' email addy again?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

my boss is me....... 


well the guys that own these sites... but i have to schedule for jan by tomorrow... i think im going to go ahead and take fri sat sun mon off.

just in case!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> my boss is me.......
> 
> 
> well the guys that own these sites... but i have to schedule for jan by tomorrow... i think im going to go ahead and take fri sat sun mon off.
> ...


must be nice- BTW when your gone, who keeps the missus warm***? ....

***if ya don't know-me an Neil are friends**


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> must be nice- BTW when your gone, who keeps the missus warm***? ....
> 
> ****if ya don't know-me an Neil are friends***


What kinda friends who keep each other missuses warm?    I'm taking mine fishing from now on.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Sounds like*

A great weekend... About this time last year I think there was a big blue run through the banks also... 

That'll be the ticket....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> What kinda friends who keep each other missuses warm?    I'm taking mine fishing from now on.


boys only... leave all 85lbs of her at home...


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry I will be way south from ya guys first stop Fla then Then a lil boat ride to the Islands so i guess i will be bringing the New Year in Right


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> boys only... leave all 85lbs of her at home...



did she buy some new jeans?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i just copied and pasted this post to her.... i dont think you'll be allowed round RIC no mo.

she might me small... but she's mean


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm gonna ask off for Fri and Monday tomorrow. If I get it I will be down.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dog, SWEET man!!!!


in a week or so we'll get a head count and i can get us some rooms or something...


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll be there man. Not sure the logistics other than I can't take any time off. But i'll be buzzing around.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I see how it is,, ain't heard a word from no-one about goen,,, just use me for buildn them custom racks then tossen me aside like an ugly fat chick


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*We'll be there*

As well as this weekend, OI today tonight, elsewhere prolly further south the rest of th weekend


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Gents/Ladies, 

look like we'd have quite a crowd that weekend... let's do the calcutta for fun... what do you say, 10 bucks.. biggest fish, winner takes all.


----------



## 6nBait (Aug 23, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> Gents/Ladies,
> 
> look like we'd have quite a crowd that weekend... let's do the calcutta for fun... what do you say, 10 bucks.. biggest fish, winner takes all.


Hey Teo ill get in it if ya let me enter my fish from where im fishing from lol


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Gents/Ladies,
> 
> look like we'd have quite a crowd that weekend... let's do the calcutta for fun... what do you say, 10 bucks.. biggest fish, winner takes all.


That works for me!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well work said NO.:--| I might try and sneak down for a sat into sun still, just have to wait and see.


----------

